# Infidelity Survey



## ASHLEE766 (Feb 11, 2008)

You are invited to participate in a psychology study sponsored by Loras College about extramarital affairs. It is a survey of people who have had extramarital affairs. If you agree to participate, you will report some basic demographic information about yourself, and then describe how and why you engaged in extramarital relationships. This research is designed to help us understand more about the motivations and experiences of infidelity.

The survey will take you between 10 and 20 minutes to complete, and your responses will be anonymous. When you submit your survey, we will not be able to access identifying information about you or the computer on which you took the survey. After the data is analyzed, we will post a link to the results on this website for viewing. 

This study has been approved by the Loras College Institutional Review Board. If you have any questions about this research, please contact Dr. Julia Omarzu in the Psychology Department at Loras College at [email protected] . 

Thanks for your interest and participation. Please click on the link below to participate.

Infidelity Survey


----------



## ASHLEE766 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thank you for your interest in our survey! Please click on the link above!


----------

